# Hashi's "flare" DHEA Pregnenolone or TSH going up?



## sroth2407 (Jun 12, 2017)

It seems 4 - 5 days ago I started a "flare" - lethargic, muscle soreness all over (feels like I'm coming down with something, but I am not), brain fog, a little swelling around the eyes and tongue feels weird.

I am 4 years hypothyroid and recently found out it is in fact Hashis.

I Started taking Armour Thyroid (60 Mg) in June and my TSH went from .6 to 2.7 in 3 months (from July 1 to Oct 1) after starting Armour Thyroid (60 Mg).

Just last week 2 days before the flare symptoms started my functional doc/chiropractor put me on DHEA and Pregnenolone (light doses) which I stopped after a couple days thinking it could possibly be part of the problem. The week before that I had a routine colonoscopy which is so hard on your body - but results were fine.

Just called my endo and asked her to up my Armour a tiny bit hoping to get my TSH back closer to 1 and get rid of this funky feeling.

Anyone out there have a bad reaction to DHEA or Pregnenolone? Wondering if that hasn't made this worse or if this is just a routine flare and I need a bit more Armour to feel good.

The struggle is real! Thanks for any input!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would suggest a lab to include both FT-4 and FT-3 prior to making any medication changes.


----------

